# Large Long Dowel Rods



## Dokkodo (29 Aug 2018)

Hello all, trying to source some long (2.4m ideally) and large (1"+) hardwood dowel. Does anyone know of a stockist? Or have the neccesary equipment and be willing to make and sell me some? The web hasnt thrown anything up immediately obvious, maybe its something you would usually make yourself if you were designing something along those lines, but I dont have the neccesaries.

Thanks in advance


----------



## marcros (29 Aug 2018)

The only place that I know of is plug it dowel. May be worth an enquiry. 

How much are you looking for? I know Veritas have some machines to make it yourself, but probably not bigger than 25mm.


----------



## Trevanion (29 Aug 2018)

Dokkodo":2aw5hubq said:


> Hello all, trying to source some long (2.4m ideally) and large (1"+) hardwood dowel. Does anyone know of a stockist? Or have the neccesary equipment and be willing to make and sell me some? The web hasnt thrown anything up immediately obvious, maybe its something you would usually make yourself if you were designing something along those lines, but I dont have the neccesaries.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Any local joiner could do that if you asked nice enough. A majority of them would have a spindle moulder with a set of radius cutters to do that kind of job. Call around your local area and see if anyone's willing.


----------



## Mike Jordan (29 Aug 2018)

I think you should be able to buy ready made dowel in that length from a timber yard or DIY outlet. If you need it in a specific hardwood then you need to find someone with a spindle moulder. Euro cutters number 119 will give a 26mm diameter dowel in two passes. Cutters for other diameters are available off the shelf.


----------



## ScaredyCat (29 Aug 2018)

Hardwood curtain pole....


.


----------



## johnnyb (30 Aug 2018)

A tool for making this is sold by the wonderful company ashem crafts. In many sizes upto 2 in plus. They work like a giant pencil sharpener! There tools are nice and work well can be turned by hand or with a lathe.there a bit homespun and cast out of aluminium back yard style.


----------



## johnnyb (30 Aug 2018)

There still around. There price 25 years ago seemed extravagant. Now they seem cheap. It's lie Nielsen et al changing the goalposts!!
They are very durable and hold there value well .


----------



## Rorschach (30 Aug 2018)

ScaredyCat":36eo2iiz said:


> Hardwood curtain pole....
> 
> 
> .



I was going to suggest the same thing. I have several curtain poles, broom handles and other similar items. Good ones are often hardwood with good grain. I think the longest I have is 3metres.


----------



## Lons (30 Aug 2018)

Rorschach":1c7dii7a said:


> ScaredyCat":1c7dii7a said:
> 
> 
> > Hardwood curtain pole....
> ...


Me too although nothing as long as 3m. I save everything of that nature, ( on second thoughts, everything of almost any nature :wink: ) and it's surprising how often they come in useful.


----------



## Sideways (30 Aug 2018)

I've seen rounding planes demonstrated and tried my hand with them. Lovely tools but aren't they intended only for use on green sticks ?


----------



## mbartlett99 (30 Aug 2018)

Plugitdowel. com or G&S Timber sell what you need. I've bought from both, both good. G&S are slightly cheaper and deliver quickly. Plug it dowel don't as I remember have 2.4m on their website but when I spoke to them were more than willing to do it.

Curtain rods are a very expensive option and yes you could make them but to be honest its quite a faff for no benefit.


----------



## custard (30 Aug 2018)

Like you I'm on the south coast, but at the western end of the Solent. If you're passing and want to do the job yourself then I've got the Ashem rounders you need for 1", 1 1/8", or 1 1/4" dowels. You're welcome to use them in the workshop, it's surprisingly hard work but it shouldn't take longer than 30 minutes.


----------



## Jacob (30 Aug 2018)

Nice little job for ordinary hand tools. I've done a few curtain rods and some flag pole things for a banner
Plane square to finished size 
Mark circle at each end - best scribed so it has depth
Mark length and plane off at 45º to make it octagonal - a little calculation for the marks needed, or a scaled up drawing. This has to be spot on perfect to the marks as your next move leaves you mark free (except for the ends)
Take off the 8 arrisses carefully and evenly, with reference to the circle marks.
Sand paper on a block or a sheet held at both ends and pulled over like drying your back with a towel.
No5 plane handy as it's longish, narrow and lighter than a 5 1/2.


----------



## Dokkodo (30 Aug 2018)

Thanks all, all appreciated. Both G&S and plugitdowel have the lengths I need in appropriate timber, although I would love to make my own, no spindle though, perhaps next time ill make my own or take you up on your offer custard, when theres less time constraint. Many thanks!


----------



## MusicMan (30 Aug 2018)

I have used G&S for beech, walnut and ramen, and found them good quality and rapid delivery.


----------



## Hornbeam (30 Aug 2018)

The Ashem rounders work really well on both green and seasoned timber. I used them to make a series of 1 1/2 inch sections for a bed head and foot. They work well in a lathe provide you have a powerful motor and low gearing. You can also round gentle curves like the back legs on a chair.
Ian


----------



## Bodgers (31 Aug 2018)

Another vote for GS Haydon here. I just ordered and received a 60mm wide and 1 1/2" wide Beech dowels from them recently and they came quickly by UPS and are of excellent quality


----------



## Kev (6 Sep 2018)

+1 for G&S

Kev


----------

